# Punjab,ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਂਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਧਰਤੀ,ਪੰਜਾਬ



## ||| (Aug 21, 2007)

Plz post from which area of punjab are you..
Punjabi Arnd da wrld..
ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਂਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਧਰਤੀ,ਪੰਜਾਬ


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2007)

he he, a punjab thread  like culcutta and Kannadigas


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 21, 2007)

Me punjabi.But punjabi likhi hui samajh nahi aandi.


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

me too...
M from Mansa..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

I m a punjabi , born in Jalandhar , but i m living in New Delhi


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> But punjabi likhi hui samajh nahi aandi.


mennuvi... kisi zamane wich main padh bhi lenda si... par hun nai....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 21, 2007)

Oye veere, One more Punjabi from Chandigarh  But Ancestors from Undivided India now Pakistan 

I can read Punjabi but very very slowly because i studied it for just 4 yrs in school  Speaking is no problem at all


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

main bol taan vadiya lainda haiga  ,*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/shared/emoticons/razz.gif lekin pad nahi sakda !


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

*jatt ta padan ch v te bolan ch v.. gaaah pa dinda... 

Kaun ki kar reha eh das sakde hoo ta bahut vadiya gal hou..
Main B tech 2nd year CSE ch..*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

koi nai, saannu punjabbi roman chars wich type kaar denge!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

main taan paaji baarvi ch haiga !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 21, 2007)

main taan MCA kar rahaa haan


----------



## SUKHI99 (Aug 21, 2007)

He can't be PUNJABI,who does not know PUNJABI lang 
Everyone should know his mothertounge 
i'm from PUNJAB  ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਂਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਧਰਤੀ,ਪੰਜਾਬ 
and i can talk PUNJABI, walk PUNJABI and i can laugh PUNJABI 
b'coz 
*PUNJAB is our Nation 
Everyday Celebration 
To Hell with education 
B'coz Canada is our destination 
*
i'm PUNJABI and from BTI.
Burrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

*^^^
oye punjabi ch likh..
angreji ch likhan da ki fayda ? *


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 21, 2007)

SUKHI99 said:
			
		

> He can't be PUNJABI,who does not know PUNJABI lang
> Everyone should know his mothertounge
> i'm from PUNJAB  ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਂਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਧਰਤੀ,ਪੰਜਾਬ
> and i can talk PUNJABI, walk PUNJABI and i can laugh PUNJABI
> ...


chup kar khotey!biloo bakraa.


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

*hun ehe sarkari punjabi thread(dhagga) ban geya *


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2007)

I am punjabi too


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

^^kithon?
ki karda hain?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2007)

Jalandharo


----------



## arunks (Aug 21, 2007)

han bhi ki haal ne tuhade sarya de

main tan wadia haiga

tusi daso ki chal reha aaj kal..

main patiale ton haiga

I m from patiala


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ ki kardain bhrava??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2007)

Sada haal toh wadiya hain


----------



## arunks (Aug 21, 2007)

main tan hune apni B.E. complete hai yaara


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 21, 2007)

punjabi here, born at Moga 

"Punjabian di shaan wakhri"


----------



## He28 (Aug 22, 2007)

*    *
*Chakk de fatte... *

*Sannu maan PUNJABI hon da...*
*PUNJAB mera rahe vasda...*

*Punjabia da har maidaan fateh!*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 22, 2007)

tussi lokan de dassya nahi ki karde ne saare !


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Aug 22, 2007)

lao ji aah hoi na gall... Inney punjabi ney forum ch mainu ni si pata..

@sukhdeepsinghkohli 

bhai sahab tusi chandigarh to ho, ajj hi pata chaleya...

main v chandigarh to hi haiga..studyin in DAVC ! 

_________________________________________
Punjabiyaan di shaan vakhri


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2007)

me punjabi but born and brought up in mumbai ... can understand a lil bit of it ... dad frm jalandar ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 22, 2007)

^ koi naa ji...


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 22, 2007)

*mainu lagda aaha jehre 22 punjab to bahar rehnde ne, ohna nu punjabi bolan da kush jyada hi swad aa reha es forum te.. ...

Mainu nahi lagda ke Delhi ya mumbai tusi punjabi bolde hovonge..
*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 22, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> *mainu lagda aaha jehre 22 punjab to bahar rehnde ne, ohna nu punjabi bolan da kush jyada hi swad aa reha es forum te.. ...
> 
> Mainu nahi lagda ke Delhi ya mumbai tusi punjabi bolde hovonge..
> *



eh gal mere vaaste galt haigi , main taan yaaran ate risheydaaran naal punjabi ch hi gal karda hain !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 22, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> *mainu lagda aaha jehre 22 punjab to bahar rehnde ne, ohna nu punjabi bolan da kush jyada hi swad aa reha es forum te.. ...
> 
> Mainu nahi lagda ke Delhi ya mumbai tusi punjabi bolde hovonge..
> *


bilkul theek gal kitti  paaji tussi top ho pata nahi kis kudi di hope ho


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

ki hoya punjabiyon , koi gallan karan da mann nahi lagda ! *4fxearth.net/phpBB2/smilies_mod/upload/d6954bbe44b0aa08f2efed9c7284ce9f.gif


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 23, 2007)

*
tusi sare chuup kar gaye c...
punjabi ta kadde chup hi nahi karde hunde oye...*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

^ taan shuru ho jao paapon....koi gaal hi chhed do !


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 23, 2007)

sirse wale babe di cher layo


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

^ oh kaun haiga ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ dera sacchaa sauda


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 23, 2007)

aho 

ki karna chahiad oda??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 23, 2007)

ohnuuuuuu raaaasi naal puthaaa tang ke ..........karo


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Meino yeh thread bahut wadiya laga


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2007)

menu bhi aao isi galch bhangra pawaan


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 23, 2007)

bus enne k hi punjabi ne es forum ch??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 23, 2007)

je ehne hi ne ta badi sharam di gal aaa


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2007)

edar inhe punjabi nahi hage .... underground desi music forum bharaye pae higa


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ aey khotey ne thread kharaab kar ditta oye punjabi wich gal kar


----------



## jatt (Aug 24, 2007)

ਮੈ ਹਾਂ ਜੱਟ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਮੋਗਾ ਤੋਂ ਮੈ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਨੂੰ ਕੰਪਿਊਟਰ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਪ੍ਰਫੁਲਤ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 24, 2007)

^^
karda ki hain vaise tu?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 24, 2007)

bhaaji ...ine jaye punjabiyaan ne taan es thread ch hungama paata haiga ! ...lage raho paapeyon !


----------



## He28 (Aug 24, 2007)

*i169.photobucket.com/albums/u232/He28/Punj3a.gif*i169.photobucket.com/albums/u232/He28/Punj3a.gif?t=1187959869             *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=%22http://photobucket.com%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u232/He28/Punj3a.gif%22%20border=%220%22%20alt=%22Photo%20Sharing%20and%20Video%20Hosting%20at%20Photobucket%22%3E%3C/a%3E


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 24, 2007)

^^
kithon 22?


----------



## jatt (Aug 24, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> ^^
> karda ki hain vaise tu?


ਤੈਨੂੰ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ


----------



## ahref (Aug 24, 2007)

Me also punjabi from Dehradun, but can't read or write punjabi, only can understand punjabi.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ aey khotey ne thread kharaab kar ditta oye punjabi wich gal kar


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 24, 2007)

jatt said:
			
		

> ਤੈਨੂੰ ਕੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ



vaise hi pusheya..
mere vallon ta bhaven ghare baitha reh []


----------



## jatt (Aug 25, 2007)

ਮਾਨਸਾ ਭਲਾ -ਮਾਨਸ ਬਣਜਾ


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 25, 2007)

jatt said:
			
		

> ਮਾਨਸਾ ਭਲਾ -ਮਾਨਸ ਬਣਜਾ



ha ha
main ta bhalla manas hi haan ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 26, 2007)

^


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 26, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Me also punjabi from Dehradun, but can't read or write punjabi, only can understand punjabi.



Mera bhi kuch eho ja hi haal hai. Assi delhi sheher de hainge. Thread wadiya haiga. Lagge raho.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 27, 2007)

^ paaji tuhaada avatar bada vadiya haiga ! 

ki hoya paapeyon ...thand pai gayi jo es thread nu thanda karta ! 

oye Manshahia'e tera hi hun koi thikana nahi haiga !


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 27, 2007)

yaar main admission lain chala geya c councelling te es layi  thread thandi ho gayi


----------



## Ihatemyself (Aug 27, 2007)

im also a punjabi somewhat...but d piece of punjab went to pakistan nd my forefather came to india...though i was born in delhi nd still livin' here....i know a little punjabi nd cant read it or understand punjab natives...so in a way im 0.1% punjabi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

ki gal saara mundiya da punjabi bolan da josh thanda pey gaya?


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 7, 2007)

ਓਏ ਨਹੀ| ਤੁਹਾਨੁੰ ਲੜਨ ਕੱਕਿਆਂ ਕੀੜੀਆੰ| ਮੈ ਕਿਆ ਸਵਾਦ ਜਾ ਹੀ ਆ ਗਯਾ| ਬਲੇ ਬਲੇ ਚਕ ਦੋ ਫੱਟੇ| ਜਿਓ ਮੇਰੇ ਸ਼ੇਰੋ
(Oe Nahin. Tuhanu Ladan Kakiaan Kidian. Main Kiha Swad Ja hi Aa Gya. Bale Bale Chak Do Phatte. Jio Mere Shero )


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2007)

veero, main bhi aaya 
main taan ludhiane toh aaya hai
but now living in jaipur


mundiya thoda ki haal ne?


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 13, 2007)

O yaar kithe ho sare


----------



## jatt (Sep 14, 2007)

ਓਏ ਯਾਰ ਮਾਨਸਾ ਗੁੱਸਾ ਥੁੱਕ ਦੇ ਯਾਰ ਆਪਾ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਤਾਂ ਰੁੱਸਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਮਨਾ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਆਉ ਸਾਰੇ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਯਾਰੋ ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ ਰਹੀਏ ਤੇ ਇੱਕ ਨਵੀਂ ਮਿਸਾਲ ਕਾਇਮ ਕਰੀਏ ਧੰਨਵਾਦ


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

ਮੈ ਜਗਨਦੀਪ ਸਿੰਘ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਸ਼ਾਹਬਾਦ ਮਾਰਕੰਡਾ (ਕੁਰੁਕਸ਼ੇਤਰ,ਹਰਿਆਣਾ) ਗੁੜਗਾਵਾ ਚ ਜੋਬ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾੰ
Me Jagandeep Singh From Shahabad Markanda (Kurukshetra,Haryana) right now in Gurgaon


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello where s everyone


----------



## Manshahia (Sep 29, 2007)

sare ethe hi ne...
hor sunayo koi gal baat...


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaar ek gal daso  kisi ne Harbhajan Maan di latest movie Mitti Vajan Mardi dekhi hai. Kaisi hai ????????


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 6, 2007)

bari kaim movie aa 22...
jaroor dekh k aao...


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 7, 2007)

oh yaar eh thread mennu late labba main v punjabi han te rehnda v punjab ch han{hosiarpur}


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

mei pujabi haan.
delhi ch rehnda haan par chandigarh janna ii renna een mahine ch ek addi wari.

oye baandaron, ek navaan pujabi aaya hai.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 9, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> bari kaim movie aa 22...
> jaroor dekh k aao...



Main DVD di wait kar ria han


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 9, 2007)

Shukr hai, thread wich phora josh dikh da paya haiga. Lagge raho.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 10, 2007)

Paji Tusi daso tusi ki karde ho


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 10, 2007)

kise ne Lions of punjab dekhi??


----------



## Josan (Oct 10, 2007)

Ferozepuria Here ____________

Kiddan bi Mundeo!!! Sat Sri Akal !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hor Sunao Tuhada Ki haal h

Bari khushi hoi sare punjabian nu ethe dekh ke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

esse kushi vich ikk ikk peg ho jai Desi  Da

cheers choors chadoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Burraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ Are you Kamboj



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> kise ne Lions of punjab dekhi??


Nahi Yaar

Here is an interesting you tube video i wanna share with you

Mr Bean Dancing to Punjabi Tunes


----------



## Ferozepuria (Oct 14, 2007)

Sat Sri Akal bai ji...........

ki haal hai tuhada sarre veera da..........


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 17, 2007)

Wah bhai wah ek hor aa gaya


----------



## Josan (Oct 18, 2007)

Oye kisse Nu Patta Hai K Bally Sagoo di Film  "Sajna Ve Sagna "Kaddon Release Honi Hai ,,,


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ek hor punjabi movie.Main tan na hi phli vaar suniya hai



			
				Josan said:
			
		

> Sagna


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Diwali di sab nu lakh-lakh badhayian.


----------



## jatt (Nov 9, 2007)

ਦਿਵਾਲੀ ਮੁਬਾਰਕ ਮੇਰੇ ਯਾਰੋ ਰੱਬ ਕਰੇ ਦਿਵਾਲੀ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਤਿਉਹਾਰ ਸਾਡੇ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਲਈ ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆਵੇ ਧੰਨਵਾਦ


----------



## amanjagga (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry yaron..................
Late entry
But Asi Vi Punjab De Haige hai !
From Muktsar 
But surely u guys not be knowing abt my city
Mainu Ae Dhaga bahut vadiya laga hai
hope Ae kade tute nahin

burrrraaaaaaahhhhh.......................


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 2, 2007)

ki ho gya es dhage nu!


----------



## kg_87 (Dec 3, 2007)

SUKHI99 said:
			
		

> He can't be PUNJABI,who does not know PUNJABI lang
> Everyone should know his mothertounge
> i'm from PUNJAB  ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਂਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਧਰਤੀ,ਪੰਜਾਬ
> and i can talk PUNJABI, walk PUNJABI and i can laugh PUNJABI
> ...


funny 

I'm  from Ludhiana currently living in Chandigarh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

kg_87 said:
			
		

> funny
> 
> I'm  from Ludhiana currently living in Chandigarh


maujan kar digit froum wich yaara


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

Akhir main " Mitti Vaja Mardi" movie vekh hi layi. Bahut changi hai. But story wich dum nahi hai. Maan saab koe changi ji story choose karo


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> maujan kar digit froum wich yaara


tu punjabi hai nahi toh zabardasti kyu ban raha hai


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Oye Tenu kive pata ki o punjabi nahi hai


----------



## sandhu (Dec 26, 2007)

aap sab veeran nu meri pyar bhari sar shri akal !


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

sat shri akal sandhu 22. Digit forum te tuhada swagat hai.Apne bare daso kuch.


----------



## sandhu (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> sat shri akal sandhu 22. Digit forum te tuhada swagat hai.Apne bare daso kuch.


  shukriya janab ....... i'm from ludhiana


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hor bai mundeyon, sab theek thaak hon? Wadhiya dhaga banaya hai.

main taan dasna hi bhul gaya, bhaiyon main patiala da haan.

Punjabiyan di balle balle, baaki saare thalle thalle.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Bas jyada thale na de yaaar. Sare bemaut mare jaaan ge


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Sab ton thale UP de bhaiye daoonga.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 27, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> tu punjabi hai nahi toh zabardasti kyu ban raha hai


tainu kine keha ki main punjabi nahi haan??
aap hi gallan bana ke bolli jande hai.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

Gaurav tan hileya hoya insaan hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 27, 2007)

^^
sahi keya.


----------



## jatt (Dec 30, 2007)

ਮੇਰੇ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਭਾਰਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਅਤੇ ਖਾਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਵੀਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਾਲ ਬਹੁਤ- ਬਹੁਤ ਮੁਬਾਰਕ ਹੋਵੇ ਪ੍ਰਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਕਰੇ ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਨਵਾਂ ਸਾਲ 2008 ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ,ਅਮਨ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦਾ ਸੰਦੇਸ਼ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਆਵੇ


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

Saare punjabiyan nu nave saal di lakh lakh vadai hove


----------



## arunks (Jan 13, 2008)

Sunder mundriye ho! Tera kaun vicaharaa ho! Dullah bhatti walla ho! Dullhe di dhee vyayae ho! Ser shakkar payee ho! Kudi da laal pathaka ho! Kudi da saalu paatta ho! Salu kaun samete! Chache choori kutti! zamidara lutti! Zamindaar sudhaye! bade bhole aaye! Ek bhola reh gaya! Sipahee pakad ke lai gaya! Sipahee ne mari eet! Sanoo de de lohri te teri jeeve jodi! Paheenve ro te phannve pit! ” HAPPY LOHRI!!!!! GOD BLESS U AND UR FAMILY


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Lohri


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Lohri to all of you.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Lohri


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

saare mittaraan nu happy lohri


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy lohri to everyone!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 14, 2008)

oye happy lohri ta kahi jande ho...
koi reori-moongfali ta khavayo yaar....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ i'm missing most of those goodies here in Bangalore


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 15, 2008)

Kyon bhi bangaluru ch eh sab nahin milda


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^
bangalore ta peen layi changi jehi chah(tea) nahi mildi tu reoriyan bhalda hain?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

arey nahi... chai wagahra to achi milti hain.. par kisi ne rewdi ka naam nahi suna!!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 16, 2008)

Infra tenu punjabi nahin aundi lagda hai


----------



## brokenheart (Jan 16, 2008)

lo bai mitro......
assi v apni hajri pa daiye.....
assi bai ji _*patiale*_ ton haige han......


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh tun mere shahar da hain mundeya? Main vi patiala da haan.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 16, 2008)

yaar tusi eh ta daso k tusi karde ki ho??


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh tu tinde lane jo marji karde hon. 
Yaar jyada gussa na kari


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 2, 2008)

oye nahi yaar..
gussa ta kahda karna hai..
vaise tuhadi marzi aa..


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

hor suna ki chal riya hai aajkal kaka


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

Haan bai mundeyo kithe gumme hoye aa saare? Ghah ghuh hi paado urre...


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 29, 2008)

yaar main Gurgaon ch job kar riya han mere kol TV nahin hai. Tusi mainu latest punjabi song dasde raho jo chal rahe ne


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

Jassi Sidhu's Latest album. He has sung a duet with Malkit Singh. Simply awesome.
Diljit di album, Groundshaker II Aman Hayer... Filhaal ehi vadiya

O sach... Awaaz Punjab Di 2 Masha Ali & Awaaz Punjab Di 2 Sandy


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks brother. Hun aande rahne chahide ne. Stop ni hone chahide


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinta na karo bai ji... Jhari laa deni...


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 29, 2008)

saun di jhari na layi oye


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2008)

jazzy B de taan koi nave song aande nahi
ghatiye je songs hi aunde ne 
vich je ik ghazal aayi si punjabi ch ,O wadiya see
BTW kise nu wine te Dx9.0c install karna aanda hai?


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

Jazzy di album vi aaun wali... Rambo kehnde album da naam. Music Sukshinder Shinda da..
Harbhajan Maan di aaun wali with Sukshinder Shinda


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> Jazzy di album vi aaun wali... Rambo kehnde album da naam. Music Sukshinder Shinda da..
> Harbhajan Maan di aaun wali with Sukshinder Shinda


tusi kitthe de ho?


----------



## superboysahil (Mar 29, 2008)

main taan kudiyon da shahar CHANDIGARH to likh riha haan.

BALE BALE


----------



## narangz (Mar 29, 2008)

^^Matlab?? Kuriyan da shehar? Ki gal munde ni haige uthe? Tusi vi kuri aa?


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 29, 2008)

*
he he..
eh punjab waleyan te chandigarh da jaddu sir char k bolda 22..
janta tenth karke ethe hi aaundi hai aashqi karan *


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

Kithe gumm ge bhalemanso?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2008)

Gaurav_Indian kithey haiga?


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

Aj kal dikhda hi nahi.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually oh Thinkdigit to retire ho chukiya hai. He told me


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

ohh..punjabi is sooo similar to hindi  ?as a Malayali I can easily get this language,@mediator claimed punjabi is very different from Hindi 

_Punjaabiyan di shaan wakhri_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> _Punjaabiyan di shaan wakhri_



E ki ho gaya??

mainu taan laggeya si ke tusi malyali ho par tusi taan punjabbi nikle


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

^say thanks to 10s and 100's of Punjabi channels on air  HAHA!


----------



## mediator (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ohh..punjabi is sooo *similar* to hindi  ?as a Malayali I can easily get this language,@mediator claimed punjabi is very different from Hindi
> 
> _Punjaabiyan di shaan wakhri_


Think of the devil, devil is here. Yep it is different!! I can understand a lil, but can hardly speak it.

A scene from 'Chak de INDIA',
"Whats the difference between Malayali and Tamil?
"Same as that of Bihari and Punjabi"!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

yehh?u came fast! !


----------



## narangz (Apr 7, 2008)

ROFL... 

Praka writing Punjabi  Vadiya ji shabash... 

Sunny nu ni ki ho gya? Jhatka lagg gya Praka di Punjabi parh ke?


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

narangz said:


> Praka writing Punjabi  Vadiya ji shabash...



Jis tarn ek peg pi ke koe sharabi nahin ho janda
usse taran do char akhar bol ke koe punjabi nahin ho janda


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

Kings XI Punjab will win the IPL 

Ajo Jihne Aana Sahmne!!!!!!!! Burrraaaaaaahhh 

Song for the cheer leaders- Mundeyo aagi oye sir te gaagar rakhi... Dekho Mudeyo Ajab Kahani Agg ne Chukeya sir te paani 

@Jugnu ji- Bhaji Hans Raj Hans di ayi navi album.

@mediator- Are you a Punjabi too?


----------



## mediator (Apr 18, 2008)

Nope, not a punjabi. But both my neighbors are. To add, some of my relatives are Punjabi too. So it becomes easy to infer and translate when u get used to such an environment. Besides, I have bengalies, nepalies, marathis, tamils and Biharis as relatives too. Only a few to spare now.


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 18, 2008)

main kapurthala vich...


----------



## narangz (Apr 18, 2008)

mediator said:


> Nope, not a punjabi. But both my neighbors are. To add, some of my relatives are Punjabi too. So it becomes easy to infer and translate when u get used to such an environment. Besides, I have bengalies, nepalies, marathis, tamils and Biharis as relatives too. Only a few to spare now.



Alright. That's great you've got almost all cultures in your family 



walkmanguru said:


> main kapurthala vich...



Aao ji... Swagat hai tohada es dhaage(thread) vich


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 18, 2008)

mediator said:


> Nope, not a punjabi. But both my neighbors are. To add, some of my relatives are Punjabi too. So it becomes easy to infer and translate when u get used to such an environment. Besides, I have bengalies, nepalies, marathis, tamils and Biharis as relatives too. Only a few to spare now.



Oye ki Khichari bana rakhi hai tun 



narangz said:


> @Jugnu ji- Bhaji Hans Raj Hans di ayi navi album.



Naam ki hai album da


----------



## narangz (Apr 19, 2008)

Naam bhul gya bhaji...


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 19, 2008)

...


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> Naam bhul gya *bhaji*...



Oye main koe sabzi bhaji bare ni puchiya main tan Album da naam puchiya hai 



pirates1323 said:


> ludhiana ... but now in NOiDA



Teri himmat kiven hoyi Punjabi thread ch Angrezi bolan di. punjabiyan de naam te kalank. BTW menu piracy to sakhat nafrat hai. Mere signature padh ek var


----------



## narangz (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Only Folk- Sarabjit Cheema
Rebirth- Raj Brar
Harbhajan Maan coming soon.


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

Harbhajan Maan- The Album released


----------



## komalbrar (May 23, 2008)

ਯਾਰ ਮੈਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਨੀ ਇਹ Thread ਕਾਹਦੇ ਲਈ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕੀਤਾ...?


----------



## narangz (May 23, 2008)

eh dhaga punjabiyaan layi hai. ethe asin gallan baata kar sakde aa te khapp vi pa sakde aa


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 23, 2008)

Hor ki haal hai saareyaan da ?


----------



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

Vadiya ji tusi sunao?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

Main taa ajkal punjab ch admission lain di soch raheya hain ! Punjab CET da form ta bharta hai ! Tussi loki ki kar rahe ne ?


----------



## narangz (May 24, 2008)

Best of luck CET layi


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

^ dhanvaad paaji !


----------



## jatt (May 28, 2008)

ਯਾਰੋ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਤਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਅੱਜ ਕੱਲ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਜਿਆਦਾ ਆਸਟਰੇਲੀਆ ਤੇ ਨਿਊਜੀਲੈਂਡ ਜਾ ਰਹੇ ਨੇ ਪਰ ਕੀ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਪਨੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਹੋ ਰਹੇ ਨੇ?ਕੀ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਕੋਈ ਦੋਸਤ ਉਥੇ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਉਹਦਾ ਕੀ ਕਿਹਨਾ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਇਥੇ ਦੱਸੋ ਜੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਮਿਹਬਾਨੀ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ


----------



## narangz (May 28, 2008)

bhaji australia vich jobs bohat ghat ne....

students nu ta bohat aukhiya mildiya...
mostly saare ronde hi ne 1 vaar ta


----------



## slask (May 29, 2008)

ਚੰਡੀਗੜ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Aao ji tohada swagat hai


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 29, 2008)

es thaan nu saare punjabiyaan ne thanda kar rakhya hai .. koi navi taazi khabar taan chako !


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Koi aunda hi ni ethe.... Maari gall aa Punjabiyo...


Kings XI Punjab win the IPL


----------



## pirates1323 (May 30, 2008)

NOiDA...

Respect WesT Side chheeyeeaa lol


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

Mundeyo eh thread fer dabeya gya si. Jaago mere shero.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 11, 2008)

oye sute hoye jhakhami sher nu na jaga.Bahut phari pauga tenu


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

jaago sutte shero... eh time saun da nahi


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 12, 2008)

Jag ke tu kera koe chaz da kam kar riha hain nadan balak


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 12, 2008)

Patiala


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all, i'm from Chandigarh


----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Jag ke tu kera koe chaz da kam kar riha hain nadan balak



kehra kara maalkko?



Night-Rider said:


> Patiala





yogeshm.007 said:


> Hi all, i'm from Chandigarh



Aao mundeyo ki haal?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

I am from CHD but know nothing of Pujabi  Well I am basically from Varanasi [by birth] parents from [Nainital] .. So went to CHD after transfer


----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ Haha... NP.

Can you understand spoken Punjabi?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 13, 2008)

mere punjabi viiron.. main himachal te.. punjabi samjh lenda han..


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

ki haal hellknight?

yaar 1 gall dass, himachal vich vaise saare shopkeepers hindi bolde. Punjabi dekh ke Punjabi vich gall karni shuru kar dende. Chakkar ki eh?


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 13, 2008)

main jalandhar toh.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

aminsagar123 said:


> Sada Shair Jalandhar



Te tusi chandigarh ch ki karde ho Mundiyo 



narangz said:


> Reduce Global Warming. Stop Farting


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Te tusi chandigarh ch ki karde ho Mundiyo



Chandigarh kare aaashqui  

nale 

Chandigarh de naaazareye ne pataya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 13, 2008)

kiven chal reya hai ajj kal?Sunna sunna ja hoya peya hai e thread.


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Te tusi chandigarh ch ki karde ho Mundiyo



Aashki 



			
				Crazy's BS said:
			
		

> Reduce Global Warming. Stop Farting



Sheesh.


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaari hai jaan ina di, vakhri shaan ina di, hasna pehchaan ina di, taayion te duniya kehndi ....


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

------------  Punjabiyan di shaan vakhri 

BTW iMav Eh apne aap likya hai ja kito ^c ^v kita hai


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

...Punjabiyan Di Shaan Vakhri

Manan cha gya yaar


----------



## hellknight (Jul 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> ki haal hellknight?
> 
> yaar 1 gall dass, himachal vich vaise saare shopkeepers hindi bolde. Punjabi dekh ke Punjabi vich gall karni shuru kar dende. Chakkar ki eh?



yaar mujhe panjabi bolni nahi aati.. samajh jaata hoon. aisa isliye hai ki himachali (mandiyali, kangri, hamirpuri etc.) saari panjabi se nikli hain.. to sab hindi bhi bolte hain aur panjabi bhi..


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> BTW iMav Eh apne aap likya hai ja kito ^c ^v kita hai



Haha. English alphabets vich ta saukha yaar.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yaar mujhe panjabi bolni nahi aati.. samajh jaata hoon. aisa isliye hai ki himachali (mandiyali, kangri, hamirpuri etc.) saari panjabi se nikli hain.. to sab hindi bhi bolte hain aur panjabi bhi..



Abe Hell Tu chor hai. Apna avtar to change kar le kalmuhe


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yaar mujhe panjabi bolni nahi aati.. samajh jaata hoon. aisa isliye hai ki himachali (mandiyali, kangri, hamirpuri etc.) saari panjabi se nikli hain.. to sab hindi bhi bolte hain aur panjabi bhi..



Samjh gya sir ji 



CadCrazy said:


> Abe Hell Tu chor hai. Apna avtar to change kar le kalmuhe



ROFL


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Chandigarh kare aaashqui
> 
> nale
> 
> Chandigarh de naaazareye ne pataya



kohli Paaji aajkal dikhde nahin ithe


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh ji aj kal hosting vich busy lagde. Bhaji _ki ki_ host kita?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> Sukhdeep Singh ji aj kal hosting vich busy lagde. Bhaji _ki ki_ host kita?


Oye so ja hun te dujiya nu vi saun de. BTW i hate spamming


----------



## hellknight (Jul 13, 2008)

@cadcrazy

bhai ye avtar macboys ko jalane k liye hai.. isse main change kar loonga yaar.. bas koi achchi si image mil jaye..


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Oye so ja hun te dujiya nu vi saun de. BTW i hate spamming



Matlab apne aap nu hate karda?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> Matlab apne aap nu hate karda?



Stop it don't provoke me you moron spammer


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

You fanboy


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> You fanboy



What the phuck do mean by fanboy. You are a  M$haft winblow$ fanboy and nothing more than that. Read my siggy


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep the sig _soooo_ applies to you


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Stop trolling. Get some life Use GNU/Linux.
Ditch your Vi$ta. It has got DRM crap. You are DRM'd.  

Make the Move


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Stop trolling. Get some life Use GNU/Linux.
> Ditch your Vi$ta. It has got DRM crap. You are DRM'd.
> 
> Make the Move



ROFLMAO


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Abe jyada ROFL ( Roll Proll ) mat ho. Mainu ban karvan da vichar hai ki tera


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

O nahi yaar. Main kise nu kyo ban karvana? Na main mod te na hi meri kise naal koi dushmani.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Par you are provoking the Demon (Praka) in me.


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Bhai  control kar.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

I am infected with Praka. Hun mera ki bahuga 

Tere kol koe acha Tantrik (Antivirus) hai


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Jugnu ji Jazzy di album suni? Mainu ta aiven hi laggi...

Rabbi Shergill di kaim aa.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaar tu dasiya vi nahin. Jazzy di album aayi hai. But aaj kal jazzy jyada angrez ban gaya hai. Rabbi di jarur download karunga


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Main sochya pata hou tohanu Jazzy di album da ta. Zyada hi show off karan lag pya oh. Uda music vadiya Suskhinder Shinda da.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Muzic tan acha hovega par sala angrezan da jutha kha kha ke uhna varga ho gaya hai


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha... sahi gal... chalo good night. rab rakha.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

@Hellknight,asi ni sadde macchde eho jeyaan avataraan ton!As someone said,Punjabiyan di shaan vakhri

Cadcrazy taan GNU/Linux baare hi vilki jaanda hai te narangz Vista baare.
Metthon sikkho!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Hellknight,asi ni sadde macchde eho jeyaan avataraan ton!As someone said,Punjabiyan di shaan vakhri
> 
> Cadcrazy taan GNU/Linux baare hi vilki jaanda hai te narangz Vista baare.
> Metthon sikkho!


  Ki sikho. I hate Mac boyz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

tusi taan mainu rova ditta


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

kyon kid ki ho gaya


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2008)

oye!!! main kis tareh ay thread miss kar ditta........chalo koi nahi.....saada intro......
aasi sikh..... background punjab/chandigarh/hosharpur. par janam dilli ch. rehna padana roorkee tey hun kam kaaj dilli NCR ch.

Badda wadiya lagya punjabi thread weakh kay. keep posting.....
Punjabiyan di shaan wakhri.......

Sat Sri Aakaal....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> kohli Paaji aajkal dikhde nahin ithe



Ji aassi kaaimo kaim....bus kaaat rahi hain maharaj tuhade raj ch... 



narangz said:


> Sukhdeep Singh ji aj kal hosting vich busy lagde. Bhaji _ki ki_ host kita?



Ahoo!! Saale Note ni ehne hogaaaye ne veere, kithe saaambha 



CadCrazy said:


> Stop trolling. Get some life Use GNU/Linux.
> Ditch your Vi$ta. It has got DRM crap. You are DRM'd.
> 
> Make the Move



 



CadCrazy said:


> Yaar tu dasiya vi nahin. Jazzy di album aayi hai. But aaj kal jazzy jyada angrez ban gaya hai. Rabbi di jarur download karunga



Jazzy ta sharu too angrez si....see his name...Its Jazzy B from  Jaswinder Singh *Bains . *Without Rap and Shinda Music, Jazzy B is doomed. Though i like his songs


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Cadcrazy taan GNU/Linux baare hi vilki jaanda hai te narangz Vista baare.
> Metthon sikkho!



Main kithe vilkda dikh gya tainu Sunny? Tainu Punjabi sohni aundi hai. Shabash 



Sunny1211993 said:


> tusi taan mainu rova ditta



Ki ho gya chote veer?



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Ji aassi kaaimo kaim....bus kaaat rahi hain maharaj tuhade raj ch...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahoo!! Saale Note ni ehne hogaaaye ne veere, kithe saaambha



Note vadhu ta edhar bhejdo. Wealth=Tension. Wealth mainu behjo te aap tension free hojo.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Note vadhu ta edhar bhejdo. Wealth=Tension. Wealth mainu behjo te aap tension free hojo.



Na....saare punjabi nu tension karke BP te heart di problem rehendi hi hain. Apa nu vi hoju....ki farak painda hain


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Saare Punjabi eh bimariyan to mukti paun layi apni maya mainu de den te khush rehan 

Sukhdeep bhaji tusi web designing vi karde ho?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Sukhdeep bhaji tusi web designing vi karde ho?



Haaath pyar maar laaiye da


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

tohadi apni site aap kiti tusi?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Narangz Vi$ta baare vilki janda hai.



Han vichare da vilk vilk ke bura haal ho gaya. M$ certified Vi$ta Marketing Executive    



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Haaath pyar maar laaiye da



Site nu haath pair kida marde ho


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Site nu haath pair kida marde ho




Is tarah 

*www.jmacnaughton.com/images/kick_computer.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Is tarah
> 
> *www.jmacnaughton.com/images/kick_computer.jpg



Site nu haath pair maran de chakkar ch monitor vichara aive hi mareya gaya


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Han vichare da vilk vilk ke bura haal ho gaya. M$ certified Vi$ta Marketing Executive



This is too much you linux geekboy 

I hate you 

Eh main nahi kahanga  
(I won't say this)


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> This is too much you phucking moron linux noob
> 
> I hate you



Soory dost Tenu bura lag giya. You r serious now  .  ICU ch admit karvauna pauga


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Sorry even I am myself a Windows lover but pretend to be a linux noob



LOL! Why didn't you quote the whole unedited post. 

Jugnu leave it yaar. Kise mod ne parh leya ta taala na lagg je


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Sorry even I am myself a Linux lover but pretend to be a Windows Supporter coz thats what i get paid for thanks to Microsoft



  

Sab moh maya hai.  

BTW kal di korkili aaj de chateeran nu jhaphe


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

lol 

Rabbi suneya?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Yaar i have Bw account but my ratio is currently 0.15. 
Ban hon da dar ho gaya hai. Kuch vi upload nahin kita


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

You pirate


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Ithe badi tez barish ho rahi hai. Swaad a riya hai 
Subhan Alla 
Now koe sar bal riha hai



narangz said:


> You pirate



Stop using abusive language for senior members. Respect others if you want the same


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ithe badi tez barish ho rahi hai. Swaad a riya hai
> Subhan Alla
> Now koe sar bal riha hai
> 
> ...




Yaar kon sarh reha? Dekh ke aao kitchen vich. 

Yaar ethe kall pai si baarish


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

le power cut gayi 
bi. Baach gaya tu  kake


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

kyo main kida bach gya? kise di lagg gayi


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

ha power aa gayi now phuck off 
vacate this place for decent guys like me


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Bai gaalan na kadho 

Nai ta fer main Punjab vich rehna oh sun niya pau


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Tu bol tan sahi dushat aadmi.
BTW barking Dog seldom bite.


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> BTW barking CadCrazy seldom bites.







Stop it. Will ya?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL 
Bada Ziddi han tu. Riya na Sardar Da Sardar


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

Bas karo bai ji hun. Harek thread vich quoted text edit na kari jao.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Bas karo bai ji hun. Harek thread vich quoted text edit na kari jao.


Check you eyes first. Where is edited quoted text


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

Check out Singh is Kinng's music


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Kidan da hai ???
Vaise tan hindi movie hai na


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

Hanji hindi movie par songs & music awesome


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 20, 2008)

mainu taan saare gaane bade vadiya lage ne ...... tussi lokan de ki vichaar ne ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Le fer main bw to online purchase karda han apna credit card use kar ke


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Te main Rapidshare ton!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Te main *Rapidshare* ton!


Yet another Chor. i hate you pirates


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

^^
Ikk ghusunn make ke batti ji kadd deyanga!!Bookda firenga fer


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Ikk ghusunn make ke batti ji kadd deyanga!!Bookda firenga fer



Chup kar kid. Ja Mac (toy) naal ja ke khed


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Kid hovenga tu!!naale Mac koi toy nahi hai.Linux toy hai jeede naal tusi linboys terminal ch khedde rende ho.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Kid hovenga *tu*!!naale Mac koi toy nahi hai.Linux toy hai jeede naal tusi linboys terminal ch khedde rende ho.



Oye sharam kar nalayak bache. Vadiyan nu tusi keh ke gal kari di hai 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Linux toy hai jeede naal tusi linboys terminal ch khedde rende ho.



Bache bhul gaya oh din jado tu Ubuntu te har roj alag alag wallpaper laga ke padosiyan dikhaya karda si nale kahinda si Ubuntu is my fav OS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Haje vi mere PC te ubuntu hi hai!!
But OS X is better.At that time I didn't own a Mac.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Han menu pata hai mac has good UI and nothing else


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent GUI+ease of use+commercial apps=The Best OS


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't start a flame war here. Please move away from the thread lol ha ha 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Excellent GUI+ease of use+commercial apps=The Best OS


Inne paise kharachan to bad dil nu tassali den vaste ih tan kehna hi painda hai yaar. Main tera dard feel kar sakda han


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

Oye Sunny to gussa bari jaldi mann laina yaar... thande hovo, lassi piyo 

@Thumbhealer- Album vadiya yaar poori


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Don't start a flame war here. Please move away from the thread lol ha ha
> 
> 
> Inne paise kharachan to bad dil nu tassali den vaste ih tan kehna hi painda hai yaar. Main tera dard feel kar sakda han



You started this Mac thing.I was just messing around.I didn't intend to be aggressive or to start any quarrel.'Batti si tod dunga' often is a humurous sentence.isn't it?

As for the money and all,if you consider macs as wastage of money it's OK.I won't make you buy a Mac on gunpoint.But I like the platform.
You like Linux ,so do I.I like Mac,you don't.We both hate windows.Neither i can change your views,nor you can mine.So why fight?


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

He likes Linux, Mac & Windows


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Mac?You might be kidding me !!!!!


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

narangz said:


> He likes Linux, Mac & Windows



Very True. Per Jad koe fanboy mere samne aunda hai tan usnu torture/jalan vaste main ih pretend karda han ki menu usda OS changa nahin lagda.

Sunny jinna jada Mac de naam to chide ga main usnu hor tan karunga. After all loka nu chidana/torture karna meri purani aadat hai 

Sorry Sunny Adat to majbure. One more time " *I hate Crapintosh , Mac guys please leave this thread* " LOL   Ha ha ha 

Please do me some favour


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

See,i ain't no fanboy.I use all three OSs (most common ones).
It's just that Mac OS X attracts!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

narangz said:


> Oye Sunny to gussa bari jaldi mann laina yaar... thande hovo, lassi piyo



Vulnerability found in Mac Kid, I'll exploit it to max  



Sunny1211993 said:


> You started this Mac thing.I was just messing around.I didn't intend to be aggressive or to start any quarrel.'Batti si tod dunga' often is a humurous sentence.isn't it?
> 
> As for the money and all,if you consider macs as wastage of money it's OK.I won't make you buy a Mac on gunpoint.But I like the platform.
> You like Linux ,so do I.I like Mac,you don't.We both hate windows.Neither i can change your views,nor you can mine.So why fight?



PM me your Mobile no. Tere naal gal karke teri sari garami utar dunga main 



Sunny1211993 said:


> See,i ain't no fanboy.I use all three OSs (most common ones).
> It's just that Mac OS X attracts!


Thats good. Narangz vi kade vista fanboy hunda si par aajkal meri chattar chaya heth aa ke sab kuch bhul gaya hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

^^
Refrigirator ya AC bechde hon ki??


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Vulnerability found in Mac Kid, I'll exploit it to max
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on yahoo. something imp.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Sorry Sunny Adat to majbure. One more time " *I hate Crapintosh , Mac guys please leave this thread* " LOL   Ha ha ha
> 
> Please do me some favour



OK then I'm leaving the thread


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> OK then I'm leaving the thread



Yaar tu eni jaldi senti te gusse kyo ho jana? CadCrazy sirf mazak karda.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Refrigirator ya AC bechde hon ki??



Hanji AC Fridge ICE Cream bechda han loga nu thanda karan vaste. Chill Out Bhai. 
Thanda Matlad KoKa Kola 



Sunny1211993 said:


> OK then I'm leaving the thread



Na bahi na. Tusi ja re ho tusi na jao


----------



## narangz (Jul 24, 2008)

sam9s said:


> oye!!! main kis tareh ay thread miss kar ditta........chalo koi nahi.....saada intro......
> aasi sikh..... background punjab/chandigarh/hosharpur. par janam dilli ch. rehna padana roorkee tey hun kam kaaj dilli NCR ch.
> 
> Badda wadiya lagya punjabi thread weakh kay. keep posting.....
> ...



Sat Siri Akal ji. Jee Aya Nu


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

Ishmeet Singh- the winner of Voice of India, from Ludhiana, died today.


----------



## narangz (Aug 4, 2008)

Cad Crazy kithe gayab aj kal? Koi posts nahi...


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 5, 2008)

Oye menu tere irade theek nahin lag rahe. Control kar yaar duniya galan bananiyan  shuru kar de gi


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2008)

sunny vir chala gaya.. chalo eh ta hona hi tha.. hor mere cad, narangz praho.. kya chal raha hai 

(hey can i post in my dialect mandiyali.. its like punjabi, you'll understand it it think so  )


----------



## narangz (Aug 5, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Oye menu tere irade theek nahin lag rahe. Control kar yaar duniya galan bananiyan  shuru kar de gi



Chi Chi Chi, gandi soch.



hellknight said:


> (hey can i post in my dialect mandiyali.. its like punjabi, you'll understand it it think so  )



try karla veer, dekhde aa samjh andi ke nahi.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hello!



vanakkam!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2008)

chalo e bhi thik ha.. ta main hun mandiyali andr hi galana.. hor sunoaa kya haal chaal hae tussa re!!

(are you getting it  )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

hellknight said:


> chalo e bhi thik ha.. ta main hun mandiyali andr hi galana.. hor sunoaa kya haal chaal hae tussa re!!
> 
> (are you getting it  )



punjabi and tamil ko mix kar raha hai? punjabi di maa behan ek kar ditti


----------



## narangz (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hello!



Aa gya bai Sunny  vi 



hellknight said:


> chalo e bhi thik ha.. ta main hun mandiyali andr hi galana.. hor sunoaa kya haal chaal hae tussa re!!
> 
> (are you getting it  )



Yeah, I guess


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

Yaar mera gamepad nahi chal reya.KOi help?800 Rs kharche ode the but GRID recogonise hi nahi karda onu!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yaar mera gamepad nahi chal reya.KOi help?800 Rs kharche ode the but GRID recogonise hi nahi karda onu!



kaunsa gamepad hai?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2008)

see.. narangz jo samjah ayi gairi gal.. baki hori jo bhi samjh aai jaani eh thodi dina andar..


----------



## narangz (Aug 5, 2008)

hellknight said:


> see.. narangz jo samjah ayi gairi gal.. baki hori jo bhi samjh aai jaani eh thodi dina andar..



hehe kuch kuch samjh aa rahi hai, hauli hauli aajugi shyad : D

-----------

Harbhajan Maan's latest movie "Mera Pind- My home" is going to be released in September. Navjot Singh Sidhu is also in the cast  Waiting eagerly for this movie!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> kaunsa gamepad hai?


Local ja koi


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 6, 2008)

narangz said:


> Harbhajan Maan's latest movie "Mera Pind- My home" is going to be released in September. Navjot Singh Sidhu is also in the cast  Waiting eagerly for this movie!



Thanks for info.Par yaar ithe cinema hall ch nahin lagdi. Original DVD aun te tan thora time laguga.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

Ik hor source hai e movie dekkhan da


----------



## hellknight (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha.. pata hai minjo kya source haya tere kol move dekhne ra..


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Ik hor source hai e movie dekkhan da



  Zara menu vi das de.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

Rapidshare,muwhahahahaah!


----------



## narangz (Aug 15, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thanks for info.Par yaar ithe cinema hall ch nahin lagdi. Original DVD aun te tan thora time laguga.



Kyo Gurgaon Punjabi ni rehnde? Multiplex vich lagugi yaar. Australia/UK/US lag sakdi ta Gurgaon kyo nahi?



Sunny1211993 said:


> Ik hor source hai e movie dekkhan da





hellknight said:


> ha ha.. pata hai minjo kya source haya tere kol move dekhne ra..





CadCrazy said:


> Zara menu vi das de.





Sunny1211993 said:


> Rapidshare,muwhahahahaah!



Pirates


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> Kyo Gurgaon Punjabi ni rehnde? Multiplex vich lagugi yaar. Australia/UK/US lag sakdi ta Gurgaon kyo nahi?



Ithe bahut ghat ne punjabi. Jo haige oh vi punjabi bhul chuke ne. Nale koe multiplex wala punjabi nahin 


I hate piracy in public places


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

Maari gall hai yaar bari. Koi ni edhar darshan dejyo.

Aj kal kithe gayab rehde ho?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 21, 2008)

Praka de jaan to bad forum boring ho gaya hai. No flames


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 21, 2008)

Mae Jammeya, Paleya, Khedeya, Vadda Hoyeya (ho riha) in Punjab

from a small village of Amritsar District


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

^ paaji kede pind ton amritsar de ?


----------



## narangz (Aug 21, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> Mae Jammeya, Paleya, Khedeya, Vadda Hoyeya (ho riha) in Punjab
> 
> from a small village of Amritsar District



Kehre pind da bai tu?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm still alive!


----------



## narangz (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Ki gal eh kyo das reha? Post kar reha tu matlab jeenda jagda ya bhoot?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

O baat je hai(Mika)......Singh is Kinng FTW!


----------



## narangz (Aug 21, 2008)

Dekhli matlab tu Singh is Kinng


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
yup,I love that dialouge from Mika(Javed Jafferi),O baat je hai....!satt atth vaari dekh li.


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> Kehre pind da bai tu?


Mae Goindwal Sahib to


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh wah yaara. Guruan te Gurudwarean di nagri.


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

..... u kitho mitra?


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

Ludhiana


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 22, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> ..... u kitho mitra?



Ih ki hai. Dal Makhani nu vilayati Tarka ??


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ Hahahaha


----------



## Grewalgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sat Siri Akaal ji

mein v punjabi han. rehndi tan mumbai han par gllan punjabi ch he karidian
Mansa walyan di punjabi barhi ghaint hei.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 1, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> Sat Siri Akaal ji
> 
> mein v punjabi han. *rehndi *tan mumbai han par gllan punjabi ch he karidian
> Mansa walyan di punjabi barhi ghaint hei.





Kudi hain mundeyo!!! Mar lo tryiaaan fir .

Chak lo Rabb da naa lakey! Rann botal wargi ......aj kithe suka na shikar lang jave, behjo akh de nishaanay laakey 

Just Kidding Grewal girl, Welcome to Digit


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 1, 2008)

Te veer g mai Chandigarh to....
B.Sc. kar rehan va....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 1, 2008)

amritpal2489 said:


> Te veer g mai Chandigarh to....
> B.Sc. kar rehan va....



Amritpal you doing B. Sc from which college ? I am from Chandigarh aswell


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 1, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Kudi hain mundeyo!!! Mar lo tryiaaan fir .
> 
> Chak lo Rabb da naa lakey! Rann botal wargi ......aj kithe suka na shikar lang jave, behjo akh de nishaanay laakey
> 
> Just Kidding Grewal girl, Welcome to Digit



 Digit te kare aashiqui munda jattan da Chandigarh to aake 



Grewalgirl said:


> Sat Siri Akaal ji
> 
> mein v punjabi han. rehndi tan mumbai han par gllan punjabi ch he karidian
> Mansa walyan di punjabi barhi ghaint hei.



 Digit forum ch tuhada swagat hai. Punjabi kiton di vi hove ghaint hi hundi hai. Vaise menu thori jalan ho rahi hai ih sunke 



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Amritpal you doing B. Sc from which college ? I am from Chandigarh aswell



 Punjabi thread ch angreji bolna sakhat mana hai.  Yaar koe ih tan daso Mera Pind  kidda di movie hai


----------



## Grewalgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

saryan nu pta hei k girl kurhi nu kehnde ne. rola paan di ki lorh hei edhe ch. nale 
j shikar krna hei tan jangle ch jao. ethe koi fayda ni



CadCrazy said:


> Digit te kare aashiqui munda jattan da Chandigarh to aake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

te jalo fir.....D


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 2, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> te jalo fir.....D



Oh ho I c. Chalo je sanu sarde vekh ke lokan nu khushu mildi hai tan ek var hor sahi. 

Kise kanjar ne Mera Pind vekhi ja nahin


----------



## narangz (Nov 6, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> Sat Siri Akaal ji
> 
> mein v punjabi han. rehndi tan mumbai han par gllan punjabi ch he karidian
> Mansa walyan di punjabi barhi ghaint hei.



Sat Siri Akal ji. Aao ji tohada swagat hai. Koi kuri ta aayi Punjaban digit forum te. 



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Kudi hain mundeyo!!! Mar lo tryiaaan fir .
> 
> Chak lo Rabb da naa lakey! Rann botal wargi ......aj kithe suka na shikar lang jave, behjo akh de nishaanay laakey
> 
> Just Kidding Grewal girl, Welcome to Digit



Dekh ta munde nu. 



amritpal2489 said:


> Te veer g mai Chandigarh to....
> B.Sc. kar rehan va....



Bai ji tohada vi swagat aa digit forum te, chahe late hi sahi. 



CadCrazy said:


> Digit te kare aashiqui munda jattan da Chandigarh to aake



Tohadi kasar baaki si. 



Grewalgirl said:


> saryan nu pta hei k girl kurhi nu kehnde ne. rola paan di ki lorh hei edhe ch. nale
> j shikar krna hei tan jangle ch jao. ethe koi fayda ni
> 
> 
> te jalo fir.....D



Shikar ta girls college de agge karde Punjabi munde. 



CadCrazy said:


> Kise kanjar ne Mera Pind vekhi ja nahin



Kanjar (Tusi) ne ta nahi dekhi par main dekh li. Ghaint movie aa. Must watch.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 6, 2008)

Story tan ohi huni sadi hue. Foreign + India ??



narangz said:


> Shikar ta girls college de agge karde Punjabi munde.



Oye Control karo Mundiyo.


----------



## narangz (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Fun ho reha bai ji


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 7, 2008)

Oye Kobre jyada fun khilar ke na vikha

Dekhiya tusi lokan ne usda ina hot welcome kita ki oh dubara nazar nahin aayi 

BTW mera pind di story kida di hai ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrey Thread Unlocked


----------



## Grewalgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Shikar ta girls college de agge karde Punjabi munde. 


shittar v uthe he khande ne.......


----------



## narangz (Nov 9, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> shittar v uthe he khande ne.......



Haha  Baba Aadam de wele diyan gallan ho gayian hun. Aj kal ta wait kardiya hundiyaa aap. 

Main soch hi reha si ke Grewalan di kuri gayab hi hogi. Par aj post kar hi ditta.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> shittar v uthe he khande ne.......



LOL Narangz theek bol riya hai. Aajkal kuriyan wait kardiyan ki koe murga(Vichara Munda ) aaye te uhna nu ghar tak lift de de. Te munde kadi piche ni hatade. Tuhanu pata mundiyan da dil bada soft hunda hai.



narangz said:


> Main soch hi reha si ke Grewalan di kuri gayab hi hogi. Par aj post kar hi ditta.


 
Han menu pata shikar khedan da tenu vi bada shaunk hai par main ithe kise kisam da khun kharaba bardashat nahin karanga


----------



## narangz (Nov 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Han menu pata shikar khedan da tenu vi bada shaunk hai par main ithe kise kisam da khun kharaba bardashat nahin karanga



Oh nahi yaar, mazaak kar reha sirf.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

narangz said:


> Oh nahi yaar, mazaak kar reha sirf.



Par mennu mazak bilkul pasand nahin. I am a serious guy


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Congo the Thread is UNlocked


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

lolupunjabi ?


----------



## Grewalgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

narangz said:


> Haha  Baba Aadam de wele diyan gallan ho gayian hun. Aj kal ta wait kardiya hundiyaa aap.
> 
> Main soch hi reha si ke Grewalan di kuri gayab hi hogi. Par aj post kar hi ditta.


 

All r not same. Ajj kal v hege ne Baba Aadam de zmane warge loke.
Nale Zada sochn di lorh ni, Mein vehli ni an sara din digit te post krn lai



CadCrazy said:


> LOL Narangz theek bol riya hai. Aajkal kuriyan wait kardiyan ki koe murga(Vichara Munda ) aaye te uhna nu ghar tak lift de de. Te munde kadi piche ni hatade. Tuhanu pata mundiyan da dil bada soft hunda hai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 11, 2008)

> All r not same. Ajj kal v hege ne Baba Aadam de zmane warge loke.
> Nale Zada sochn di lorh ni, Mein vehli ni an sara din digit te post krn lai


matlab tuhade vichar baba adam de zamane wale ne LOL. Phir tan bach ke rehna pau. Digit forum waliyan vaste koe special scheme/offer nahi hai   ???
Aur aapji nu kis ne kiha ki sare digit forum wale ithe wele baithe ne shikar karan/hon vaste 



> fir shikaar kaun hoya??????............soft hearted boyz......lol
> chl koi na...


Is nu insaniyaat kehnde ne for your kind info. Baki apo aapni soch hai koe kuch marji sochi jae


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Praaji kidaan ho tussi ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 13, 2008)

Main tan theek thak han par tu ih das aaj idhar kiven Rasta bhul gaya


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 13, 2008)

hanji 22 g ...appan hoshiarpur ton....job karde a...engineer....


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2008)

Grewalgirl said:


> All r not same. Ajj kal v hege ne Baba Aadam de zmane warge loke.
> Nale Zada sochn di lorh ni, Mein vehli ni an sara din digit te post krn lai



Tusi Baba Aadam de zamane waleya vicho ho? Je haige ho ta jaan ke khushi hoyi. 



Grewalgirl said:


> fir shikaar kaun hoya??????............soft hearted boyz......lol
> chl koi na...



Lai... Es gal to ta aj kal de kalyug di kuri lagdi. Shikar karo te maar ke chad jao. Aahi kardiya aj kal diyan kuriyan 



ajooba215 said:


> hanji 22 g ...appan hoshiarpur ton....job karde a...engineer....



SSA Ajooba ji. Tohada ethe swagat hai. Ki job karde aa apan?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 14, 2008)

ajooba215 said:


> hanji 22 g ...appan hoshiarpur ton....job karde a...engineer....



 Aa bhai Namuniya (Ajoobiya) tera vi welcome hai ithe


----------



## narangz (Dec 16, 2008)

Ki gal fer so gya eh dhaga? Cadcrazy ji vi gayab ho gaye ne aj kal.


----------

